# Game 16: Raptors @ Heat



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

<center>
Tuesday, November 30th--7:30ET









Miami Heat
(10-5)

vs.









Toronto Raptors
(6-9)


*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

Heat Bench:
Shandon Anderson 
Damon Jones 
Malik Allen
Wes Person
Michael Doleac
Keyon Dooling
Christian Laettner
Dorell Wright
Wang Zhi Zhi

</center>


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

shaq should have a field day against those sticks, Bosh and Woods. He better get the ball a lot this game.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

id like to see a blow out


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Look Out For Rafer Alston Ya'll
He'll Be Killin' It..


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Naw, Rafer should look out for Damon Jones!!!


----------



## AllStarWade (Sep 14, 2004)

vince better not try to dunk...........


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Herald Report*

I'm suprised there is not a thread on Anderson starting at SF for Butler tonight. Herald is reporting it could happen. Also, Malik Allen could be out for 2 months if he has back surgery. Should be another close game, and yes Vince will dunk.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Herald Report*



> Originally posted by <b>JeepLiberty03</b>!
> I'm suprised there is not a thread on Anderson starting at SF for Butler tonight. Herald is reporting it could happen. Also, Malik Allen could be out for 2 months if he has back surgery. Should be another close game, and yes Vince will dunk.


I heard on the radio that Sual's last game starting is tonight. Anderson will be moved into the starting lineup after the Raptors game. 

We need a SF. I hope Riley can pull off a trade for a SF later on.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

SVG just said that Person will start at SF!!!


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Wow*

I was hoping both Person and Laettner could help this team, now we will see what Wes can do getting PT with Shaq and Wade both on the floor.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

yeah i see fiorentino is doing the game tonite. perosn to start.. why not shandon? person wont be guarding vince thats for sure. eddie will be on vince in the first quarter, my over/under on vince points in the 1st qtr is 4. any takers?


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Butler*

Where does he get his minutes now? Is he behind both Person and Anderson, or could he play some 2?


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

eddie shaq and wade playing like larry curly and moe so far. person and udonis playin like champs .. good lord we cant get it right


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Person starting!? Oh God.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

please Anderson not Person....jesus


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

person actually made 2 nice defensive plays.. as usual the 4, bosh this time, is killing us.. even loren woods made a jumper shaq didnt challenge it. we're playin sloppy on offense


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

VC 3 pts first qtr, with eddie out my over/under is 9 1/2 pts ths qtr


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

We're proving to be the pretenders that we are(or atleast right now, we're not a top team yet).

Win or lose this game, just like against Boston..it should be much easier than this.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

we will make a run eventually but i doubt we hold the big lead when we get it.. lets see dooling, im tired of damon already, we never make progress when he's in


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nickrock23</b>!
> person actually made 2 nice defensive plays.. as usual the 4, bosh this time, is killing us.. even loren woods made a jumper shaq didnt challenge it. we're playin sloppy on offense


As much as I like Haslem, I wish we had a better PF to push Haslem back to the bench. He's a very good bench player and a pretty decent starter, but he's a liability going against any good PF's. That's why this team probably won't be able to get past a team like Indiana, who will eventually get back JO & Jax. If Detroit gets their sh*t together, which they should, we'll be the 3rd best team in the conference when the season ends, IMO.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Sual just gave Rose a 4pt play!!!:devil:


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Players like Rasual Butler are the main reason this team is overrated...


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> Sual just gave Rose a 4pt play!!!:devil:


The one and only time he contests a shot, he commits a foul. :laugh:


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

"And this is why I hate Eddie Jones..." :upset:

Like I said earlier in the year, the Heat have "PRETENDERS" written all over them.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Shaq has 21pts and 10reb in the 1st half!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

everybody except shaq are struggling.....we need a much better 2nd half effort, and Wade needs to get more involved


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> everybody except shaq are struggling.....we need a much better 2nd half effort, and Wade needs to get more involved


Its not even the Raps D!!!

We're just playn like sh*t...:uhoh:


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

well we gave up 48 in the first half. vince has 3 points. celtics had 60 and pierce had nothing also. D-wade u got a right to hate eddie but honestly if he gets hurt we're gonna give up 60-70 every half of every game. he constantly shuts down the best player of every team we face and we let no-names have career nights. we dont play like a team on either side of the ball. wade makes a beautiful pass to laettner for a layup to narrow the lead to 3 , and we give up a 3 to donyell at the buzzer.. 

there is no explanation for this one so far. we all want shaq to get it more, he does, were still down. we want rasual benched, he is, and we're still down. 9 games in a row we're down at the half. i think its bernies fault


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

Good half by Shaq, but thats about it.

I had my concerns with PF and SF back in July, but many on this board said we would be fine. Haslem is a hard worker, but really isn't a starter. The problem is are bench guys aren't good enough to start either. I am hoping Laettner will improve so he can split PT with Haslem. Make no doubt about it, we are pretenders. Indiana without Artest will beat this team in May. The Magic and Sixers could beat them too. After Detroit and Indy, anything can happen in the East.

Did I miss something, why is Anderson getting no PT?


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

no clue, stan's rotations have me bewildered all the time. last yr he had like a 7 1/2 man rotation .. if something isnt working, he doesnt try to fix it, he just stays with the same guys. caron was playing like crap for 3 months, it took him 3 months to figure out rasual had to start, just in time for caron to start playin better


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

EJ = 14/50 shooting in the last 4 games. He's been under 10 points in 7 of our last 8 games.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Is anyone else impressed with Bosh's quickness?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

crap...vince has 4 fouls....he has to leave the game....he was helping us out a lot while in there.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

shaq looks like shaq 5 yrs ago.. this is 2 games in a row too...


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sMaKDiSDoWn</b>!
> Is anyone else impressed with Bosh's quickness?


I've never watched Chris Bosh without being impressed. He's a very good player right now, but will eventually be a great one for a longgggggg time.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nickrock23</b>!
> shaq looks like shaq 5 yrs ago.. this is 2 games in a row too...


To tell u the truth I want him to stop playing like this!!!

Let him get his easy 20pts 11reb 2.5blk and save this kinda play for the playoffs!!!


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> 
> 
> To tell u the truth I want him to stop playing like this!!!
> ...


How about we go up by more than 1-game in our division before we talk playoffs? Also, how about we start taking care of teams below .500, rather than barely winning?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

shandon= a foul a minute


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Is it just me, or does Shandon Anderson & Udonis Haslem NOT know that Bosh has a J?


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>D-Wade</b>!
> EJ = 14/50 shooting in the last 4 games. He's been under 10 points in 7 of our last 8 games.


he scored over 10 in two of the last 4 games. portl;and and celts
stop complaining about him damm. complain about something thats causing us to lose like letting scrubs score 20 every night


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Why is Anderson taking long jumpers???:upset:


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

How the F*** was that not a foul??


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nickrock23</b>!
> 
> stop complaining about him damm.


LOL, shut up, man. Please.

I can complain about players who aren't playing nearly as good as their expected to if I please.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>D-Wade</b>!
> 
> 
> How about we go up by more than 1-game in our division before we talk playoffs? Also, how about we start taking care of teams below .500, rather than barely winning?


The only way we're not a lock for the playoffs is if Shaq or Wade goes down for 20+ games!!!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

damon jones is not a point guard


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

well dude ur complaining about him turning it over meanwhile he has the least amount of turnovers on team


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> 
> 
> The only way we're not a lock for the playoffs is if Shaq or Wade goes down for 20+ games!!!


I never said we weren't a lock for the playoffs barring injury. Point is, you made it seem as if the division is practically over, when we're not even playing very good basketball right now.

This team can't even knock down free throws, and I'm not including Shaq.

We have looked very bad recently. I wouldn't be surprised to see Orlando up in the division by the end of next week, if not this week.


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nickrock23</b>!
> well dude ur complaining about him turning it over meanwhile he has the least amount of turnovers on team


Do I care? Eddie Jones is not playing good basketball now, which deserves complaints.


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

I am so happy this game isn't on national television.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

yeah he went to the bench up 1, now we're down 7... complain about shandon missing 2 free throws


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nickrock23</b>!
> yeah he went to the bench up 1, now we're down 7... complain about shandon missing 2 free throws


Don't tell me who to complain about. Anderson isn't exactly expected to light it up, in case you didn't know.

Eddie Jones has 2 damn points. 2.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>D-Wade</b>!
> 
> I never said we weren't a lock for the playoffs barring injury. Point is, you made it seem as if the division is practically over, when we're not even playing very good basketball right now.
> 
> ...


I never implied that the division was practically over!!!

I said that I wanted Shaq to save his best for the playoffs!!!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

D-wade he is expected to make at least 1 of 2 free throws. damon jones cant run a high school team. eddie isnt supposed to light it up either, hes playing D, did u miss the 2 fast breaks he stopped in the first quarter?


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

thank the lord keyon is [email protected]@


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nickrock23</b>!
> D-wade he is expected to make at least 1 of 2 free throws. damon jones cant run a high school team. eddie isnt supposed to light it up either, hes playing D, did u miss the 2 fast breaks he stopped in the first quarter?


LOL, so you're making excuses for Eddie Jones, the "third option" who averaged 18ppg last year, gets many open looks, and currently has 2 points? 

All I can do is laugh.


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

EDDIE JONES BABY! WIDE OPEN TRIPLE! :sigh:


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

the refs missed that def. goaltended, haslems put back was going in!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

nice defense. we suck


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

This team is sooooooo far away from living up to the hype. With EJ in there, it seemed that we only needed to replace Rasual with a "decent" SF on both sides of the ball. Now, with EJ playing the way he has......it seems like we'll be needing a COMPLETE 3rd option next offseason. :sigh:


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>D-Wade</b>!
> EDDIE JONES BABY! WIDE OPEN TRIPLE! :sigh:


yeah thats why we're losing. not cause shaq has 5 fouls and is on the bench, not cause damon cant dribble, not cause wae's having an off night, not cause of bosh schooling us.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

We seriously need to get it together, play on this level is unacceptable. Time to put some sense into the rotations and sit out players who are on big slumps... Plus, we really gotta step up our defense. Even if we do win this game, I'm pretty worried about how we're doing. I have faith that we'll grow out of this come the All-Star break we gotta get a running start right about now...


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

We aren't even "just" not living up to the hype.

We are an embarrassing team right now, because we should be killing teams like this. Win or lose.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

HELL YEAH!!!

We're finally making a f'n run!!!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

huge 3 by wes, good defensive play by damon, right back in it


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>D-Wade</b>!
> We aren't even "just" not living up to the hype.
> 
> We are an embarrassing team right now, because we should be killing teams like this. Win or lose.



agreed. We are getting no production at all from the starting swingmen, and barely anything off the bench. We have been playing pretty horribly lately


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

WE SUCK


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

This team is just TERRIBLE


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

How did Haslem not get that f'n board!!!:upset: 

That prolly just cost us the game...


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wade for 3!!!

U gotta love it!!!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

yo dwyane wade is rediculous


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wade is f'n awesome


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

eddie and shandoin should be in, take them out when we get the ball back


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

What did I tell you, Nick??

*EDDIE JONES! YOU GOTTA LOVE THAT MAN!*

What a POS


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

E.J. didnt get the board!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

another missed rebound....wtf


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

that was his fault shouldve boxed out. thats the way the ball bounces sometime! bad break?


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Eddie Jones is worthless in close games. Worthless.

I can't get upset, because it doesn't surprise me that he sucks so much that he not only can't grab a rebound, but he comes down and commits a foul. What a scrub. 

Lakers: WHY COULDN'T YOU TAKE EJ!?! :upset:


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*SVG*

Why didn't he keep Eddie on the bench! Didn't John Chaney teach him to BOX OUT!


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

SHAQ was wide open in the lane for a dunk, and Kobe missed him!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

E.J. just cost us another game!!!

He cant score and he can do a damn thing in the clutch!!!:upset:


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

damon has 5 seconds left... jeez dribble the ball and take a 2 to tie


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Umm, why did Damon Jones take that f*ckin' shot in the first place?

THIS TEAM SUCKS!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

ahhh...shaq was wide open


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

*stan should be fired!*

what the **** was he thinking giving damon jones the last shot??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! jones only made one field goal the whole game

shaq was on fire at the line and from the field! y did he not get the final shot?!


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Thats right...*

I said Kobe! Wade reminded me of Kobe on that last play. TERRIBLE loss!:upset:


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> ahhh...shaq was wide open


Like I said, Damon Jones is a shoot-first PG who would eventually KILL us.

Well, fellow Heat fans...the sucker just did!


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

i feel like puking!
thats terrible play by everyone who's not shaq... especially eddie jones and stan


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

yeah it was eddie jones' fault again. he missed 4 shots, that lost the game for us. he let vince carter score 5 points. it wasnt person shooting 1-7, d. jones shooting 1-6. all those who wanted rasual benched got it right their faces.
damon sucks too


----------



## sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH (Aug 11, 2004)

som1 missin skip here?  :grinning: 

j/k guys...we needed that win more than u...:no:


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

*EJ: 0-4 FGs, 2 pts 5 TOs 

TEAM CAPTAIN MATERIAL, BABY!!!!!!!* :yes:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sKiP~2~mY~BLUTH</b>!
> som1 missin skip here?  :grinning:
> 
> j/k guys...we needed that win more than u...:no:


Not after what he did in the playoffs!!!

Which was NOTHING!!!


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

missin skip BIG TIME. rafer pushes it every time he gets it, we have no running game, tonite not one transition point. we might have the worst running game in the league.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> 
> 
> Not after what he did in the playoffs!!!
> ...


he did nothing offensively, rafer could defend at least if his shot wasnt falling


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

I miss Skip because Damon Jones is a 1-dimensional player who can't do sh*t else.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Thats right...*



> Originally posted by <b>JeepLiberty03</b>!
> I said Kobe! Wade reminded me of Kobe on that last play. TERRIBLE loss!:upset:


U cant blame this f'n loss on Wade!!!:devil: 

He hit 2 clutch shots (one of which was a 3) to keep us in the game!!!

Thats why he should remind u of Kome!!!


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: Thats right...*



> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> 
> 
> U cant blame this f'n loss on Wade!!!:devil:
> ...


I know. It's not his fault we have 2 worthless players in EJ & Rasual and a guy like Damon Jones who was dumb enough to throw up a shot with 5 damn seconds left. 

Now I know why Damon didn't get a nice contract. :no:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

SVG just called out all of our shooters in the post game press conference!!! 

Its about time!!!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Miami needs a 3rd option..
... Badly

Thanks for the win though


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

there has to be a reason why all of our supposedly good shooters are not shooting well. my feelings are maybe that they only shoot it when a play for wade or shaq breaks down. eddie had four shots tonite, 3 were 3's. none of them were even good shots. damon took 6 shots, and wes 7. i thought wes had good shot selection, but they just didnt fall. anyway, thats a combined 2-17. i saw laettner hitting some shots, but the problem was haslem was hitting shots too. rasual also missed his only 2 shots. 

i thought we played crappy defense again, where have the days of holding opponents to 80 points? keyon was in for 2 minutes and he had an assist and made a long jumper. i cant understant why he lets damon have more minutes, especially when he sees whenever damon is in, we look like crap. he had to see in the celtics game we gave up 3 big leads with damon running the team. and its fast too, we just crumble when he gets in the game. all damon does good is shoot the 3. he's passed the ball well in some games, but for the most part, he doesnt look like a PG to me. i like wade with the ball as much as possible. we havent played as a team at all this year, im surprised we're 10-6, and not 6-10. basically we are getting along on shaq and wade's back thats it. the way shaq played the last 2 games, we should have blown both of them out. stan can call out the shooters, but i think he needs to take responsibility, especially on the defensive end.

wade got triple teamed on the last play cause down 2 they know we arent going to shaq. that makes it hard but with 15 seconds, maybe he should have tried to get it to shaq down low cause he was shooting from the line well tonite. if he misses one, then we can still foul then go for a 3. this doesnt look like a "team" to me at all. just a bunch of millionaires who look lost.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Re: Thats right...*



> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> 
> 
> U cant blame this f'n loss on Wade!!!:devil:
> ...


uh huh.. seeing how Kobe is one of the most clutch players in the league.


....raps needed this!


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

I'm not blaming Wade for the L, but he could have got the ball to Shaq if he wasn't trying to dribble into a double and then tripple team. Run the play like SVG said he set up, and you go with Shaq as the first option and look to pass after he rolls off the screen he set for you. 

All of you guys have to learn to live and die with Shaq if he is open or not doubled in end of game situations when the Heat are down 2 or less. If he misses his shot or foul shots, then that is the way it goes. Look how it went tonight when he didn't even touch the ball.:upset:


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

u cant blame any one guys for this loss. all game we could've done so much to prevent this. everyone from van gundy all the way down is responsible for this loss in one way or another. we are not a team, last year we were a team. this is just crap. look at the first half we had 13 turnovers. we shouldn't be going backwards at this point, we should be executing slightly better. when i think of heat defense i think of good help, and it just doesnt happen now. guys get beat and no one has their back. we can't win with damon running the point for 30 minutes like tonite. there is just no way. all year ive been saying all we do is play crap defense and in the end pray that they miss more shots, or pray wade bails us out, and tonite wade couldnt pull off a miracle, even though he nailed 2 huge shots to put us in position to.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

I think Skip did a good job on Wade and was the only way we won the game. But as other Raptor fans said we needed this win and i think you could tell by the way the players played


----------



## kidred (Feb 5, 2004)

T really think EJ needs to sit. They've tried every approach BUT benching, and I think he needs some kind of shake up. I agree Dooling needs more minutes, he did well early on, but his minutes got cut. Seems that since SVG shortened his rotation, we've struggled. The first few games EVERYONE got to play, lately it's been 8-9. 

I think Anderson needs to start, not Person. Eddie needs to sit. And Riley needs to be looking for a scorer. Someone who wants to score, and drive. Other then Wade, no one drives. That doesn't free up many shooters on the perimeter. So, a SF or hell, another SG who can drive and shoot. 

And I'm really surprised our D sucks. Listening to last nights game, every Rap shot was wide open. How are people getting this wide on us? SVG needs to do something, not sure if it's Shaq and having one less defender, or if it's people haven't gotten into the system and learned where to help.

Also, wow, fouls have really killed us. Is that just being lazy and can't keep back while defending or are the new rules really making it hard for us?


----------



## AllStarWade (Sep 14, 2004)

i think the rules affect it a little bit cuz wade shouldnt be getting called for this many charges.... eddie needs to be benched i dont care if he makes 12 million bench him for a couple games and let him shoot out of this slump in practice. its gotten to the point where you think a shaq free throw has more of a chance then a wide open eddie jumper..... this was just a terrible game it kills me we lost a vintage shaq game THIRTY FOUR AND SEVENTEEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crimsonice (Feb 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>madman</b>!
> I think Skip did a good job on Wade and was the only way we won the game. But as other Raptor fans said we needed this win and i think you could tell by the way the players played


I thought VC was on wade throughout the night?


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Seriously... how do we lose a game to the Raptors with Shaq puttting up 34 and 17? Shaq, Wade, and perhaps Haslem are playing competently, the rest are just stinking up the place. But seriously, Eddie had harder shots last year, I really don't understand why he is missing this many shots. We are in need of a big overhaul... 
I'm glad SVG called out our shooters, something really needs to be done.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

one thing that is sticking in my mind is toward the end of the game, tied, we got an defensive rebound and the whole team took 14 seconds to get all the way down the floor and set up. where the hell is the energy? van gundy must have heard me cause he put in keyon after that play, but then took him right out. 

i dont have a problem with eddie jones sitting to shake him up, but if we cant handle teams that are basically without Paul Pierce, Vince Carter, Sprewell, Michael Redd and Rip Hamiliton (and ben) we wont win anyway. cause all those guys either were ghosts or shot 30%. I mean what are our other options? our 4 best shooters shot 2 for 19 last night. is that a fluke? i watched the sonics game last night, and they lost but man they play like a team, the passing and transition game is really a nice thing to watch.

you can tell, every team we play plays with energy, they get up for us, we dont get up for anyone, we are so lax and just stand around and do nothing. phil jackson would call a timeout, riles would call a time out, u knew they were p*ssed. stan just allows this, does he not have the balls to scream at these guys? eddie needs to be more vocal even if he isnt doing anything out there, show some dam leadership. i guess the reason he was unanimous choice for captain was because he is a pushover. maybe wade should be like jordan was and scream at everyone on the team during the game. cause stan and eddie arent going to do it.

as far as kidred comments no one drives besides wade, that would change if keyon dooling got in the game cause he drives alot too. at the least he is going to draw some fouls, and im confident he can create. rasual and eddie drive 1 time every 2 games, damon and wes cant drive, shandon not really either. thats just more of a reason keyon should get more time.


----------

